# Lima, de PM !



## soshi (Aug 1, 2007)

Cosmopólita, de agrado de muchos y con una vida fugaz, donde todo pasa más rápido, es una ciudad que lo tiene todo, similar a cualquier otra capital del mundo, Lima es una ciudad en la costa de Perú que los espera para pasarla demasiado bien, con la bohemia de Barranco y Miraflores, el apacible centro histórico, la más helada y al dente crema volteada en El Salto del Fraile, la mejor piña colada de La Rosa Náutica, el paseo más largo en auto desde Callao hasta Chorrillos por la suave pista de la Costa Verde y el más completo esparcimiento en el Jockey Plaza y otro similar, donde el atractivo es el océano pacífico, hacen de Lima una de las capitales de Latinoamérica más placenteras.

En este thread, me tomo el atrevimiento de poner fotografías de foristas Peruanos y así también, de narrar algunas de las imágenes bajo mi apreciación. Gracias

Psicodélica seis y veinte de la tarde en Javier Prado
http://img132.imageshack.us/i/lima10.jpg/

Hora Punta, quédense en casa
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/lima11.jpg/

http://img161.imageshack.us/i/lima9.jpg/

http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dsc008405.jpg/

¿Te gusta?
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/dsc084402.jpg/

http://img161.imageshack.us/i/dsc084022.jpg/

http://img161.imageshack.us/i/dsc099912.jpg/

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc099940.jpg/

http://img132.imageshack.us/i/dsc099941.jpg/

http://img161.imageshack.us/i/dsc099942.jpg/

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc099943.jpg/

Panorámica privilegiada del moderno y muy americanado Miraflores donde muchos caminan en Larcomar para mirar lo que no pueden comprar, sentirse como lo que no pueden y obligarse a entrar en otra realidad, en conclusión, lo único que tengo gratis es EL MAR.
http://img161.imageshack.us/i/lima.jpg/

San Isidro, aqui se encuentra regada gran parte de la burocracia limeña
http://img41.imageshack.us/i/lima1.jpg/

http://img43.imageshack.us/i/lima2.jpg/

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/lima3.jpg/

http://img132.imageshack.us/i/lima4.jpg/ 

http://img161.imageshack.us/i/lima5.jpg/

http://img161.imageshack.us/i/lima6.jpg/

http://img35.imageshack.us/i/lima8.jpg/

http://img268.imageshack.us/i/lima12.jpg/

http://img86.imageshack.us/i/lima13.jpg/


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

Las fotos que me parecieron mas resaltantes........:lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitas las tomas, siempre es un agrado ver panorámicas y nocturnas asi. Buen tema. 

PD: Por motivos de vocabulario no permitido es que se ha abreviado parte del título del tema.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Se respira a moderna metropoli. Buena recopilacion de fotos


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wow muy buenas las foto ah


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Maravillosas fotos !!!!*

Realmente impresionantes !!!


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

De verdad están de la fruta madre las fotos!
Preciosa LIMA!!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

see estan d pm las fotos


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Buenisimas las fotos, sobre todo esas dos panoramicas nocturnas, muy lindass!!!!!


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

vaya recien entro a visitar este foro y esta cheveres estas fotitos de nuestra capital..


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Hermosas fotos de Lima se ve moderna, esta de la P.M.


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

exelentes fotos de lima


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buena recopilacion 

Eso si, en San Isidro no esta la burocracia limeña, si no los edificios de oficina de empresas privadas en su mayoria.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Esas noctunrnas están de la pm.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, se ve bien!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

PERUROCKER said:


> Hermosas fotos de Lima se ve moderna, esta de la P.M.


IDEM LIMONTA ES LIMONTA:banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A veces me pregunto porque amo tanto a esta ciudad llamada Lima y entonces veo estas fotos y no se necesita respuesta.... 

Excelente recopilaciòn


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

linda recopilacion.


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

soshi said:


> *Cosmopólita*, de agrado de muchos y con una vida fugaz, donde todo pasa más rápido, es una ciudad que lo tiene todo, similar a cualquier otra capital del mundo, Lima es una ciudad en la costa de Perú que los espera para pasarla demasiado bien, con la bohemia de Barranco y Miraflores, el apacible centro histórico, la más helada y al dente crema volteada en El Salto del Fraile, la mejor piña colada de La Rosa Náutica, el paseo más largo en auto desde Callao hasta Chorrillos por la suave pista de la Costa Verde y el más completo esparcimiento en el Jockey Plaza y otro similar, donde el atractivo es el océano pacífico, hacen de Lima una de las capitales de Latinoamérica más placenteras.



Tienes toda la razón en todo lo que dices, yo tambien adoro Lima y me declaro fan, pero con todo respeto me gustaría hacerte una sola aclaración.

Creo que Lima dista mucho de ser una ciudad *cosmopolita*. Me parece que una ciudad es cosmopolita cuando sales a la calle y te encuentras tantos extranjeros como compatriotas. Ciudades cosmopolitas por excelencia son Paris, Nueva York, Ginebra, Roma, Barcelona, Roma y lo más irónico: Miami, tu propia ciudad.

Si hablamos de nuestro país, yo creo que la ciudad del Cuzco es la más cosmopolita de todas.


----------

